# SRAM Force BB30 Cranks



## reggie ho (Jun 6, 2008)

Anyone know if the Force BB30 cranks are available yet? And where I might be able to find them? 

Thanks!


----------



## trivial (Aug 11, 2009)

I've got them on my new CAAD9... not sure about purchasing separately though.


----------



## killsoft (Oct 17, 2005)

trivial said:


> I've got them on my new CAAD9... not sure about purchasing separately though.


lucky!


----------



## Chexcaliber (Apr 24, 2009)

QBP's estimated arrival date--October 2nd.


----------



## reggie ho (Jun 6, 2008)

Chexcaliber said:


> QBP's estimated arrival date--October 2nd.


Thanks!


----------

